# Quisiera encontras diagramas escalera de plc 5



## carlojavier32 (Oct 26, 2008)

buen soy nuevo en estoy quisiera encontrar o si saben en que pagina puedo encontrar proyectos realizados con plc 5los diagramas


----------



## snowboard (Oct 26, 2008)

puedes hacerte miembro de este otro foro (en ningún caso mejor que este) pero es de la rockwell y pude que encuentres mas facilmente la información.

http://www.rockwellautomation.com/es/industries/lifesciences/userforum.html

saludos


----------



## carlojavier32 (Oct 26, 2008)

grasias amigo pero no sabes de una pagina que sea gratis


----------

